
Ardour 5.9 released - ristic
https://community.ardour.org/node/14850
======
ronjouch
If you like Ardour, consider a monthly donation! As other mentioned, it's a
longtime work of Paul Davis and a close-knit community. Paul works full-time
on Ardour thanks to these donations.

See "Finance" sidebar at
[https://community.ardour.org/community](https://community.ardour.org/community)

~~~
jordigh
Didn't Ardour use to sell binaries? I was looking at it a while ago for
inspiration on how to make money for Octave. Have they switched to a monthly
subscription donation service?

~~~
ristic
If you follow the "Ready-to-Run Program" prompts on the official download
page[1] as an anonymous or unsubscribed user, you will reach a page that
explains their method/philosophy.

I'm sure Paul would be happy to speak to you on IRC (#ardour on Freenode)
about successes/failures but of course I can't say this for sure.

Also, I am awaiting a stream of Paul's upcoming talk (as I can't get to France
for LAC2017[2]) "20 years of Open Source Audio: Success, Failure and The In-
Between"[3]. I hope part of the talk will address the financial aspects that
are of interest to you.

[1]
[https://community.ardour.org/download](https://community.ardour.org/download)
[2] [http://musinf.univ-st-etienne.fr/lac2017GB.html](http://musinf.univ-st-
etienne.fr/lac2017GB.html) [3] [http://musinf.univ-st-
etienne.fr/lac2017/lacProgramGB.html](http://musinf.univ-st-
etienne.fr/lac2017/lacProgramGB.html)

------
dvirsky
Ardour is one of my favorite open source projects, and it's especially
admirable considering that it's not a developer and/or server admin tool. It's
rare to see people hack away for years on open source desktop software and
constantly improving it.

~~~
violinist
Blender is another excellent example of this.

~~~
pawadu
Add Inkscape to that list :)

~~~
thomastjeffery
And Krita

~~~
dvirsky
And Gimp

------
cannam
In time for the Linux Audio Conference in Saint-Etienne, which starts this
Thursday. ([http://musinf.univ-st-
etienne.fr/lac2017GB.html](http://musinf.univ-st-etienne.fr/lac2017GB.html))

~~~
contingencies
For anyone going, I highly recommend checking out the printing museum in the
wonderful twisted wooden building that is the old city hall of Lyon (50km
away).

------
jpereira
I just downloaded Ardour (after trying it out a while back and somewhat giving
up) and it's a pretty fantastic application.

What prompted me to get into it again was that I wanted to combine it with
Hydrogen ([http://hydrogen-music.org/hcms/](http://hydrogen-music.org/hcms/))
using JACK ([http://www.jackaudio.org/](http://www.jackaudio.org/)).

I can _immediately_ see the power of JACK, but I just can't get my immediate
use to work, which is when I hit play/pause in one application, the other
starts as well.

In general though the potential in JACK just seems awesome, it's almost as
intuitive as just routing patch cables in meatspace and I can't wait to get
into it more. It also seems like something that'd be brilliant for a touch-
screen.

I'm considering setting up another partition just for audio work.

~~~
tchaffee
> which is when I hit play/pause in one application, the other starts as well.

Is this the problem you are trying to avoid, or what you are trying to
achieve? Assuming you want the play button in Hydrogen to start the other
apps, you need to use the "J-TRANS" and "J-MASTER" buttons at the top of
Hydrogen. In Ardour there is a toggle button for "Internal" or "JACK" and you
need to set it to JACK.

------
j_s
I'm here late but wanted to mention what I consider to be Ardour's "younger
sibling" (functionality-wise): Audacity.

It's usually enough to do what I need, clipping & cropping existing audio.

[http://www.audacityteam.org/](http://www.audacityteam.org/)

------
jongalloway2
Now that the MP3 patents are expired, it'd be nice if Ardour added MP3 import
/ export. I understand why they didn't in the past, but it's been a
showstopper for times when I wanted to recommend a FOSS audio editor to non-
technical friends.

Here's the latest discussion I saw on it:
[https://community.ardour.org/node/14616](https://community.ardour.org/node/14616)

~~~
badosu
Export works for me in 5.8.

------
urlwolf
Ardour if fantastic. Its mixer is better and more usable than pretty much any
other DAW I've tried. They are competing with software that costs hundreds of
dollars and winning in many aspects. They should be an example.

~~~
tchaffee
Another thing I like is the routing grid. So flexible. Along with Jack, this
does add some complexity and sometimes extra manual configuration, but the
expanded possibilities are worth it for me. I have yet to encounter a patching
scenario I can't handle with Ardour and Jack. Including things like playing an
Ardour session over Skype to a music teacher while doing real time effects
processing on my guitar all while recording the audio of the Skype session.
Ardour + Jack is a powerful combo.

~~~
rotexo
Absolutely. Another added bonus: it is really easy to use Ardour as a mixer
and effects plugin host for experimental synthesis software like Supercollider
or PureData

------
sharms
I have been very pleased with Ardour - only took me a few minutes to have my
XLR mic go through a compressor / limiter / expander virtual rack effects
setup for better screencasting.

~~~
dvirsky
I've used it for recording music, combining some MIDI tracks with many audio
tracks and samples. Once the audio system was set up and stable, working with
Ardour was a pleasure and results were very good.

The main problem was getting high quality effects/plugins, paid or free. There
are a couple, but in general life is much easier in this sense outside of
Linux. That was 2-3 years ago, and hopefully things have improved since.

~~~
karlgrz
The CALF Plugins are pretty excellent, for the most part. Those are free (as
in beer and as in speech, IIRC).

[http://calf-studio-gear.org/](http://calf-studio-gear.org/)

~~~
dvirsky
Those were the main ones I worked with, plus another commercial package, I
forgot its name, which was decent.

The Calf compressor and bass enhancer were very good. I'm seeing that a lot of
plugins have been added in the time since I last worked with Ardour. Makes me
want to start making music again :)

~~~
karlgrz
Nothing like knocking the rust off :-)

------
rwmj
I'd love an open source DAW that was easy to use and didn't slavishly follow
the UI constraints of a physical mixer (which works great on a physical mixer,
but not so great when you're trying to control it with a mouse). Is there one?

~~~
s_ngularity
What exactly would a mixer with a better ui look like?

------
pawadu
If you are curious about Ardour (or creative software for Linux in general) I
highly recommend back issues of the Linux Voice magazine (RIP) which often
reviews and explains such software:

[https://www.linuxvoice.com/creative-commons-
issues/](https://www.linuxvoice.com/creative-commons-issues/)

For example issue 24 reviewed Ardour 4.6 and some plugins.

(no affiliation. the issues are under CC BY-SA )

~~~
badosu
Worth mentioning:
[http://libremusicproduction.com/](http://libremusicproduction.com/)

------
tchaffee
For those interested in learning Ardour, YouTube has a lot of tutorial videos
that have helped me. Seeing someone do something is sometimes easier than
RTFM, especially when it comes to workflow. You do need to use some caution
because there are so many videos and some are outdated.

------
spacemanmatt
I bought Ableton years ago after trying really hard to tame JACK, Ardour,
Hydrogen, and a handful of associated utilities unsuccessfully.

It makes me REALLY happy to see this community still going. I know it takes
time but the results are usually well worth-it, to get open software
ecosystems thriving.

~~~
pmoriarty
There are some Linux distros, like AVLinux[1], which do all the heavy lifting
for you.

Just boot in to them and you've got Ardour, JACK, Hydrogen, and a whole ton of
other music apps all ready to use.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AVLinux](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AVLinux)

~~~
spacemanmatt
That would have been really nice 9 years ago when I was trying to assemble a
linux based DAW. I might check it out one of these days.

